

Powerful Color Manipulation with Sass - chriseppstein
http://nex-3.com/posts/89-powerful-color-manipulation-with-sass

======
bradgessler
Is it possible to use these functions outside the context of SaSS in plain ol'
Ruby?

~~~
chriseppstein
Nope. But you can go read the source code:
[http://github.com/nex3/haml/blob/master/lib/sass/script/func...](http://github.com/nex3/haml/blob/master/lib/sass/script/functions.rb)

------
mattyb
Great work on compass-colors, Chris.

~~~
chriseppstein
Thanks! The theming aspects of compass-colors will continue to exist after 2.4
is released. I'm very pleased to see these functions merged into the sass
core. They're very useful.

That said, Nathan did a ton of work to make these functions more efficient and
to work correctly with alpha layers.

Edit: grammar.

